# Adding power steering to my 08 Brute



## shaner82 (Jul 11, 2014)

So I made the mistake of driving a brand new Brute Force with power steering and now I want one. I've thought of trading in my 08 and getting a new one, but then I found out there's a kit out there that would allow me to install power steering.

Here's at least one kit
 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 EZ Steer Powersteering Power Steering Kit 2007 2011 | eBay 

Anyone ever installed this? Is it as good as it sounds? Any issues or anything to be aware of?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I believe that's the only kit out there. It's actually made by SuperATV. Value cannot be null.<br>Parameter name: input


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It is the only one. I do have it as well as Rmax and several others here. It hasn't been perfect and without it's troubles but SuperATV has a 3-year warrantee so get it from them direct. In all...I will do whatever it takes to keep power steering on mine now. Yeah, its that good. 

One word of caution..make sure everything on your front end is tight and without any wear movement like lower stem, tierod ends, ball joints, bearings, a-arms. Any play anywhere will result it wobble and other issues.


----------

